# Private sperm donor ? Pride angel



## Leasam (Feb 16, 2017)

Seen a few people have used pride angel and just wanting to know what your experience of this is or of a private donor. Is there a chance of using a private donor but going through a clinic for testing and screening ect?? And what are the costs involved in this


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

You can use a known donor at clinics but he would have to go thru counselling as well as sperm and bloods then I think it has to be quarantined for 6 months so it's a lengthy process,thats why most ladies use ds via clinic as it's already been through all that and available straight away


----------



## Leasam (Feb 16, 2017)

We have been talking to a guy on pride angel who has already donated through a clinic in Spain and is joining a clinic in London soon so he will have gone through all the checks once he has done this. Just unsure weather this is a good option or not a few people have done this successfully and the clinics you don't get to see pictures or have any contact with the donor but it's just the health and the safety aspect I'm not sure of ? Any ideas or advice


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

If you use a clinic like zytex in usa then you can see photos, some of cryos have photos also. If he has donated through a clinic then it is probably ok but can never be 100% sure,if you did use him at home then ask to see results of medical tests and if you went though a clinic here he would have to do tests anyway. Clinic costs vary, have a look at some clinics near you


----------

